# Nexus 7 OTG not working correctly



## UNstable (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey guys,

I've installed my nexus 7 in my car but there's a problem getting the USB drive to run along with it. I have an OTG cable and the USB drive doesnt blink as of now. I know it blinks red when its powered and blinks when its in use. Well, its not. It has worked with this cable before but when i finally get everything installed and dont want to take it all apart, it doesnt work in the dash. Its plugged in right, the power plug is plugged in right, the cable charges the nexus. It says in storage that there is a 32gb flash drive connected and that it has xxx amount of data on it which is great, but when i go to USB Host settings it shows that no slave devices are being powered. None of my music apps or file explorers see the data on the drive either. Im running 10.1 w/ Timur mod, the latest before beta.

Thanks for your reply


----------

